# Putting a dog down?



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

My friend called me last night, and he is in a very bad situation. His dog is dying and he is broke. He wants to take it to the vet, and have her put down but he just does not have the money. If he lived closer to me I would lend it to him. Anyone have any suggestions, he said he can't bring himself to use a bullett. thanks.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

If you're a PETA member trolling on this site, you already are experienced on what to do. If this is a legitimate question, then wire your friend the money now. If he can't afford the vet bill to put his dying dog down, how can he afford to feed and care for his dog?


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

MOB said:


> If you're a PETA member trolling on this site, you already are experienced on what to do. If this is a legitimate question, then wire your friend the money now. If he can't afford the vet bill to put his dying dog down, how can he afford to feed and care for his dog?


Nope not a peta member. About as far away from that as u can get. i don't have the money and he was'nt always in this situation, so thats how he come he has the dogs in the first place. I'm an avid hunter just asking a question, trust me I hate PETA more than u ever thought of.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Putting a dog down doesn't cost that much. He/she should have other friends near him to borrow money. A dog is a family member..it doesn't deserve a bullet.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> A dog is a family member..it doesn't deserve a bullet.


AMEN...

Tell him to take the dog to the vet..With or without he money in his pocket.
My bets are that if he told the vet the situation he is in and if indeed the dog was in bad shape the vet would take care of it for him..or at least let him make payments..
If not, he has to make a sacrifice and sell something..quickly.
He has a responsibility to that dog to make sure he is well taken care of..
If that means selling a gun, decoys or anything else he owns he needs to do it, and do it quickly.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If your friend's Vet will not work with him, tell him to contact me. I will lend him what he needs.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm pretty sure any vet would work out something for payments or do it for nothing if the dog is suffering.

I know when I had to put one of my dogs down I told the vet I want to stay with her until she's gone and could you just mail me the bill. He never charged me.


----------

